# Diesel Fuel Smell in cabin



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

operator said:


> So within the past few days when i have the ventilation on i get a lovely smell of un-burnt diesel fuel flowing through the vents. It only smells at very slow speeds and when the vehicle is stopped. Saw a thread about diesel exhaust in the cabin, could be similiar but this doesnt smell like exhaust, it smells as if i am at the gas station.


Check under the hood for a fuel leak. I recall someone posted a while back they had a fuel leak somewhere under there.


----------



## Louis (Dec 28, 2015)

And check your floor mat. I found out the hard way, most diesel pumps are not the cleanest places in the world. It does not evaporate like regular gas. I tracked in chicken scratch covered with diesel fuel on a fill up. It smelled for months.


----------

